# Welche Dual Klassen findet ihr am bestern für den Kundschafter ?



## ChaosX (27. März 2009)

Welche mischung findet ihr am bessten und warum ?

Bitte zur besseren übersicht die klassen im post schreiben wie im beispiel.


*Beispiel*:

*Kundschafter - Priester*

Weil ...


----------



## Dunathan (27. März 2009)

Schurke. Beide tragen Leder, brauchen die selben Stats, die Komboskills sind spitze

mehr gibts net zu sagen 

Mfg


----------



## Fließendes Blut (8. April 2009)

^
|
|
|
| jo auch meine meinung.


----------



## Tardok (8. April 2009)

Habe selber auch den Rouge als Sec. Class und bin 100%ig zufrieden
Schon auf lvl 33, ist der DoT von BlindStab so gut, dass man ihn auf die 50er mobs draufhauen kann


----------



## Hanabil (29. Juli 2009)

Kündi / Mage aber nur wenn du nen Tank dabei hast am besten Ritter/Priest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boey (7. September 2009)

(dieser beitrag ist rein subjektiv)

also... ichhatte auch mal kundi/schurke aber meiner meinung hatte er zu wenig def. wenn ich def gestatet habe ( auf rüsi bzw waffen) hab hatte er iwie zu wenig attackt o.O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ich stimme für .... trommelwirbel .....
*KUNDI-KRIEGER

*öhm ja ... wieso: er hat fast genauso viel stärke wie der rogue aber er hat viel mehr defense. sprich: er kann mehr einstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . bin grade dabei ihn aufzubaun aber ich denke er wird mir auch in zukunft sehr gut gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewa248 (15. Oktober 2009)

Kundi-Mage
weil es eine gute Fernkampf-Kombi ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoMfreak (3. Februar 2010)

Kundi/priest 
bestes solo spiel^^


----------



## KaylX (19. April 2010)

ich finde dass zu kundis mages passt weil das beide fernkämpfer sind. sie haben super elite skills und haben beide kontrollfähigkeiten z.B.	kundi: Lasso 	Mage: Blitzschlag
deswegen finde ich die klassen passen gut zusammen.


----------



## Esperli (20. April 2010)

Kundi/Priester wegen den super Support Fähigkeiten wie Aggrotransfer, Manapfeil, Reinigender Schuss.... einfach super in Inis, allerdings schießt du dann mehr auf deine eigenen Leute als auf den Gegner xD


----------



## Eumelsen (22. April 2010)

Kundi/Krieger oder Kundi/Schurke

kundi ist zum dmg machen da und beide Klassen sind dafür am besten geeignet^^


----------



## Kenji2 (10. Mai 2010)

Hi
Habe am Anfang einen Kundi/Schurke gespielt hat mir aber nicht so gefallen.
Nach einer Weile hab ich mal Kundi/Krieger ausprobiert und bin angenehm überrascht zum lvln zimlich gut und Schaden macht die Klasse auch nicht schlecht.
Also ich finde Kundi/Krieger am besten.


----------



## .Take. (13. Mai 2010)

ich stimme ganz klar für* Kundi / Bewahrer *=) Teilt verdammt viel aus und kann auch was einstecken... und wenn der Gegner mal zu Nahe kommt, geb ich ihm mit meinen Mana-Nahkampfskills den rest


----------



## Alexon88 (18. Mai 2010)

Kundsch. - Krieger

(vorweg es gibt keinen besten!)

Ich persöhnlich finde den am besten, 
weil man so auch auf Krieger - Kundschafter wechseln kann, und diese Kombination ist die stärkste Flächenschaden Kombo. 
Weil der den meisten Schaden in Inis macht. Also vor allem für Gruppen geeignet. 
Supporten können schon die Magier und Heiler (Priester, Druide) -> also machen wir den Fokusschaden aus sicherer Entfernung.


Wer NUR Solo spielt, sollte 
Kundsch. - Priester oder
Kundsch. - Druide spielen. Da diese sich selbst heilen können. Und man später dann auch alleine Inis machen kann, oder zu 2. Aber da das hier ein MMORPG ist und kein Diablo 2 (wo alle solo spielen), tendiere ich zum Gruppen-kundschafter^^


----------



## KaylX (27. Mai 2010)

Esperli schrieb:


> Kundi/Priester wegen den super Support Fähigkeiten wie Aggrotransfer, Manapfeil, Reinigender Schuss.... einfach super in Inis, allerdings schießt du dann mehr auf deine eigenen Leute als auf den Gegner xD




ähhm die ganzen skills die du grad auf gezählt hast (außer manapfeil) kann der Kundi/Mage au^^


siehe hier --> http://romdata.buffed.de/skill/list/2#mage <--



gruß KaylX


----------



## Shannon16907 (24. Juni 2010)

Rein vom dmg her: Kundi/Schurke, er hat mit seinen Eliteskills etc. den besten dmg output, bin mit den EXAKT gleichen Equipt gegenüber dem Kundi/Krieger in DF bei ca. 30% mehr dmg und das ist schon einiges, jetzt meinen viele Leute der K/K kann einfach nicht spielen... Nein, er hat fast genau die selbe rota wie ich, halt nur mit seinen comboskills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






LG. Shannon16907


----------

